# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Gen pharma test E

## Junk bomb

Just got hold of some test e off a reputable source. Looks very flash, hologram stickers, box and all. The best looking steroids I have seen. Looks very legit. Haven't started using yet, just wanted to check if anyone else has used it and if it's gtg?

----------


## giveadogabone

i have never heard of this lab before however it doesn't seam like they would go all out on the product image to then fill it with fake liquid, on the other hand though it looks like from the picture that the liquid is clear and from my previous use of Testosterone the liquid has been a dark yellowish color but there is only one way to find out if its gtg, pin it and after 5-6 weeks and if you have no side effects you'll have your answer

----------


## Junk bomb

The oil is actually a tinge yellow, thanks for your response I'm from Australia if that helps

----------


## giveadogabone

no problem keep us up to date on if it's legit or not

----------


## Macedon93

Yea to add to this post, there's a multitude of oils that can be subjected to carry testosterone . You really can't go on the looks of the oil itself. I've personally ran test cyp and enanthates that were different colors (one yellowish and the others clear) and I had success with both of them.

----------


## Brock3214

> i have never heard of this lab before however it doesn't seam like they would go all out on the product image to then fill it with fake liquid, on the other hand though it looks like from the picture that the liquid is clear and from my previous use of Testosterone the liquid has been a dark yellowish color but there is only one way to find out if its gtg, pin it and after 5-6 weeks and if you have no side effects you'll have your answer


Im 16 and considering starting roids. Cand anyone tell me a good steroid to take if i want to start bulking?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Im 16 and considering starting roids. Cand anyone tell me a good steroid to take if i want to start bulking?


Sorry Brock. You need to be at least 18 to be on this forum. You're welcome to read posts as a guest but your account will be locked.

Read up on nutrition and learn how to eat and train. At 16 there is no reason for you to be taking steroids . The risks to you do NOT outweigh the benefits.

MuscleInk

----------


## ElectraMaddox

That was short lived...

----------


## LittleH

Hey Junkbomb, how did you go with this stuff?

----------


## Franky5

Hey mate how was it?

just got some as well

----------


## Craze1

Really.. Threads over a year old.

----------

